# Floridian Betta keepers?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Just wondering if there were any others out there in Florida, possibly even located near me? I'm in St. Lucie county not too far from west palm.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm in Broward, down in Ft.Lauderdale. But I move to Boca in the fall and spring.


----------



## RoranicusPondicus (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm all the way up in St. Johns county next to St. Augustine


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in Tampa Bay!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sincerely said:


> I'm in Tampa Bay!


Oh really? My grandparents live on Bokeelia, by cape coral.


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I just looked that up on Google maps, that is about 2 hours from my house! Hope the storm hasn't been bad for them. Where I live there has been some flooding (The amount of stalled cars on the road Sunday was amazing, I even saw one in a ditch halfway submerged) a couple tornado's and bad wind.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sincerely said:


> I just looked that up on Google maps, that is about 2 hours from my house! Hope the storm hasn't been bad for them. Where I live there has been some flooding (The amount of stalled cars on the road Sunday was amazing, I even saw one in a ditch halfway submerged) a couple tornado's and bad wind.


Yeah I hope not! They actually went on a trip up north for 3 weeks, and will be home for July 4th. So they don't even know if anything happened :/ it was so windy today that when I heard the wind I thought it was raining :/


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

The wind was blowing so hard the rain was coming in sideways. When I was running inside only half of my body was wet, the other side was dry :shock:


----------



## WikidWorx (Feb 23, 2012)

I live in Miami Gardens, but like xjenufur, I too live in Boca for Fall & Spring ^-^


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Unfortunately you all just missed the International Betta Congress Convention in Jacksonville! 

There are some betta clubs in Florida. Not sure on names though.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Unfortunately you all just missed the International Betta Congress Convention in Jacksonville!
> 
> There are some betta clubs in Florida. Not sure on names though.


Awesome! My parents would think I'm INSANE if I asked to go to one (although I never could, my mom hates driving me to the pet store let alone Jacksonville xD) they think I'm weird for loving bettas already.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Wellllllllll if I knew about it I'd drag wikid on a road trip to look at fishes!


----------



## Bill and Cathy (Jul 10, 2012)

Cathy and I live in West Palm Beach. We are old. There are advantages and dis advantages to being old. One advantage is that we have lived in the same house for more than 40 years. So, we have had time to establish outside water areas. We can spawn outside.
Another is that I have been the highest ranking officer in the WPB Elks Lodge. An advantage in that is if we wanted to form a group we could use any Elks lodge in America for a meeting place.
We want to know other people who do not need a heater in their aquarium.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

:-D


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I'm a bit outside Tampa. Didn't the IBC store just pack up and move to Florida? Don't know if it's just the store or the whole IBC organization.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IBC is International. There is no physical store. Its all processed through whoever runs the online store (not sure who it is now).


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I live in clearwater ;-)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Does anyone here happen to be trying to rehome a female betta? 
I keep getting bettas that look healthy then die from dropsy from pet stores. And I can't take it any more. I've lost too many and I don't deal well with the loss. I'd like to Rehome one that comes from good conditions... Only problem is I think it's too dangerous to ship a betta in Florida so my mom would have to drive me, and she will not drive me very far.


----------



## WikidWorx (Feb 23, 2012)

*le sigh* of course Jen would drag me with her -_- The curse of having a fish crazy roommate. Not that I'm really one to talk...^^;

On another note, would there be anyone who would be interesteed in purchasing a Marineland 5 gallon hex tank with decor? Only things missing would be the filter wheel (needed to be changed anyway) themometer, heater, water and a pretty betta! PM me if you're interested ^-^


----------

